# Pee Pads Question



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

My maltese is almost 3 years old, for the first 2 years of his life he was indoor/outdoor but in the past year I have moved out of my mom's house and have taken my baby with me







. Well I don't have a yard now and the apartment complex I live in just don't feel safe walking with Sunny at certain time of day (or should I say night). Because of this I have been retraining Sunny to use his pee pads which he hasn't used much since he was a little puppy. After a kinda rough start, he seems to understand the idea of the pad again. The only problem is his aim, he docent lift his leg or anything like that but he seems to think if his front paws are on the pad then his back ones must be as well, and sometimes they arn't. I just don't know how to fix this problem, when he was little I tried putting the pad in a doggy litter box but he refused to use it in there and I doubt now would be differnt. Any idea?

Oh and just kinda curious, I used to post on here a lot before I became super busy....anyone remember me (or Sunny)? lol


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I had the same problem with mine, although it seems boys have really bad aim even when they are squatting, lol.

I just kept continually putting them in the middle of the pad so that they learned they had to go in the middle so that all four feet were on the pad.
I saw on another forum where the bought a little tent, like a child's tent, and they put the pad in there. I really considering doing this as it won't look as bad and hopefully they will use it which will stop them from missing the pad or at least if they do miss it won't be on the carpet. And you can get such cute tents, I just thought the idea of a "potty tent" sounded neat.
Oh and mine won't go in a litter box for anything, they absolutely refused, but a tent they wouldn't mind so maybe Sunny would be the same way??


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes! I know exactly what you mean about the front paws on the pad only!!!!








My Lhasa is doing that and thinks she is fooling me I guess.
I m sure peeing on carpet is like heaven for her,BUT I have had to get out my annoying crappy dirt devil and clean the already soaked carpet areas.








I stood staring at the carpet trying to decide how to fix this issue too.
Im thinking of putting the pad/s closer to the wall w/a fireplace like screen on the other side, also bc they're an eyesore.
And I guess I'll try and placing Dayz in the middle but she is a sneaky pee-er.








Sorry Im no help....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well the little tent sounds kinda cute, and it would be nice not to have to look at the pad but my only concern with that is I could see that tent getting really stinky. At least I finally spent the money and bought a spotbot a few months back, that thing as saved my sanity with his missing.


----------



## Snowflake's mom (May 18, 2007)

> My maltese is almost 3 years old, for the first 2 years of his life he was indoor/outdoor but in the past year I have moved out of my mom's house and have taken my baby with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a frame made by Simple Solutions from Petsmart.com: http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...lutions&N=2

It's kind of a pain to use because you have to take it apart to remove the pad. But Snowflake doesn't like to pee on the frame, so she steps all the way inside to go. I used it when she was a baby, but her aim started getting bad recently, so I started using it again.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

at times its right on,but he likes to pee on the edge







so i keep lysol wipes real close and hope for the best


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have edge pee-ers. It is a pain in the rump!








I am forever cleaning the carpet and linoleum around the litter boxes. Both of mine think their front paws need to be out of the box. Sometimes they are in far enough to make it, sometimes not. I wish I had a solution...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I have edge pee-ers. It is a pain in the rump!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. Sassy was an edge pee-er. Now, suddenly Sadie feels the need to fill that job. Lucky for me that Hope likes to go right in the middle and she does one huge pee at a time, instead of 10 little ones. But that Sadie.....gotta keep my eye on her!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have the Wizdog for Koko and he occasionally missed the target too so we bought a tray for a rabbit hutch and put the Wizdog potty in that, now he goes right in the middle of the wizdog every time and if by chance he misses it goes in the plastic tray, easy to wipe up and keep clean and saves the carpet although his potty is still kept in his e-pen where he sleeps at night and I leave the door open during the day for him so he can come and go as he pleases









Here is a picture of Koko's setup
[attachment=22791:attachment]


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well I doubt Sunny with use the pad if I put in a pan but he might use the frame, might get one of those after I move


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a friend make me boxes around 4 inches high to fit the pee pee pads. That way all four feet are inside the box at one time.







Abbey uses the boxes all the time.









Once in a while, Arch will use the box in the middle of the night. If he's inclined to do so, it'll be in the box....but sometimes he's completely outside the box (but near it) and pees on the floor








I guess it's a man thing....


----------

